# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > International Tutorials >  >  Polish

## AbelMagwitch

*CAT*
CAT oznacza technikę regulacji cyklu (ang. Cycle Adjustment Technique). Polega na dostosowaniu cykli snu w celu bycia bardziej świadomym podczas ostatnich kliku faz REM twojego snu. CAT jest jedną z nowszych ale mniej popularnych technik ze względu na swoje wady takie jak na przykład krótszy czas snu. Pomimo że metoda CAT ma swoje wady, jest bardzo niezawodna i możesz dzięki niej uzyskać bardzo dużo świadomych snów


*Pierwszy tydzień z metodą CAT*

Pierwszy tydzień stosowania metoda CAT polega na dostosowywaniu twoich cykli snu co oznacza że nie będziesz w stanie uzyskać w tym czasie żadnych świadomych snów. Wszystko co musisz zrobić sprowadza się do nastawienia budzika na 90 minut przed normalną pobudką każdego dnia przez tydzień. 


*Teraz się zaczyna*

Po tygodniu wstawania 90 minut wcześniej, możesz zacząć spać tyle ile zazwyczaj śpisz ale każdego następnego dnia musisz znowu wstawać 90 minut wcześniej niż twoja zwyczajowa pobudka. Zalecane jest aby w dniu w którym wstajesz wcześniej, po obudzeniu, robić dużo testów rzeczywistości. 

W dni które śpisz normalną ilość czasu, twoje ciało będzie myślało że wstajesz wcześniej ale to będzie nieprawda, dzięki temu twoje ciało będzie bardziej świadome w ciągu ostatnich 90 minut twojego snu.  Wynika z tego że w dniu w które będziesz spał normalnie, będziesz miał dużą szansę na wystąpienie świadomego snu.

*Przykładowy grafik dla metody CAT po pierwszym tygodniu:*

*Poniedziałek:* 	śpisz od 23.00 do 8 rano
*Wtorek:*	śpisz od 23.00 do 6.30 rano
*Środa:*		śpisz od 23.00 do 8 rano
*Czwartek:*	śpisz od 23.00 do 6.30 rano
*Piątek:*		śpisz od 23.00 do 8 rano
*Sobota:*		śpisz od 23.00 do 6.30 rano
*Niedziela:	*śpisz od 23.00 do 8 rano


*Wskazówki*
Jeśli planujesz używać metody CAT przez dłuższy okres czasu, zalecane jest aby co kilka miesięcy powtarzać to co robiłeś/robiłaś przez pierwszy tydzień. Pomaga to odświeżyć technikę i utrzymać jej dobre rezultaty. Możesz spać dłużej przez kilka dni pod rząd ale nie zbyt często. 
Jeśli będziesz się czuł zmęczony albo będziesz miał problemy z koncentracją powinieneś przestać stosować ta technikę i spróbować czegoś innego.  Przed pójściem spać poprzedzającym dzień w którym śpisz dłużej staraj się przykonać siebie samego że następnego dnia będziesz wstawał wcześniej, pomimo że to nie prawda. To podniesie twoją szansę na wystąpienie świadomego snu. 

*Inne linki:*
CAT: Cycle Adjustment Technique
The CAT Method

----------


## xSkyer

*Latanie*


Latanie jest najbardziej interesującą i dająca mocne wrażenia opcją przemieszczania się. Jest jedną z podstawowych sennych umiejętności. Inne to telepatia, teleportacja i przywoływanie przedmiotów.


*Jak to zrobić?*


Latanie jest dobrą czynnością do wykonania, gdy jesteś zielony, jeżeli chodzi o wiedzię o świadomym śnienie. Większość osób zgodzi się ze mną, że latanie to uczucie nie do opisania. Robienie czegoś co jest niemożliwe w prawdziwym życiu może być podchwytliwe. Nie radzę wyobrażać sobie jak spadasz.


*Oderwij się!*



Podskocz! Często grawitacja jest inna niż w realnym życiu. Możesz to poczuć wykonując małe skoki. Jeżeli czujesz się jak na księżycu to niewiele mocniej się odepchniesz i będziesz mógł latać. Ktoś w ogóle pomyślał co się stanie jak odepchniesz się zbyt mocno na księżycu? Poczuj tą siłę, która odepchnie cię od ziemi.

Kiedy będziesz poskakiwał nastaw się, że możesz wystrzelić w powietrze jak Superman. Byłeś kiedyś na kolejce górskiej? Przywołaj wspomnienia i pomieszaj uczucia oderwania się od ziemi i siły jaką w to trzeba włożyć.

Niektórym może być łatwiej przez bieg i skok z dużej wysokości. Znajdź jakieś wysokie miejsce i skocz! Pomyśl, że jesteś samolotem, który startuje. Możesz udawać, że twoje ręce to skrzydła

Spróbuj użyć różnych przedmiotów np. latających mioteł, helikopterów, rakietowych butów. To dobry sposób, gdyż wiesz, że z nimi na pewno wzlecisz w powietrze

*Kontrola lotu*


Jak już będziesz w powietrzu pamiętaj by być pewnym siebie! Nie myśl o spadaniu.

Skup się na horyzoncie lub twoim celu. Sen może się zdestabilizować jeżeli nie będziesz skupiony. Z uwagi na zmieniające się otoczenie skup się na tym co jest przed tobą lub pocieraj swoimi dłońmi. Nie radzę także latać za wysoko, bo może to źle wpłynąć na stabilność snu.

Jeżeli lecisz szybko, manewrowanie może być ciężkie. Tutaj przydadzą się ciągnięcie i odpychanie. Po prostu przybliżasz się i oddalasz przy pomocy swoich rąk, nóg, głowy w kierunku, w który chcesz polecieć. Jest to dobry sposób na zatrzymanie się lub przyśpieszenie.

*Słowo na koniec*

Jeżeli kiedyś latałeś to na pewno wiesz jak wspaniałe to uczucie. Wolność jaką poczujesz jest niedoopisania, więc idź cwićzyć! Może polecisz w niebo i poobserwujesz planety z bliska?

*Inne linki*

Dream Flying Tutorial - Amethyst Star

----------

